# A modest suggestion for the "To Do" list



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

It would be nice if the "to do" list also showed a column indicating how many tuners are active. I know they show when scheduled recordings begin, but there is no way to assess how many are active at once since you have to remember when each program ends.

Barring that, then some visual clue when on the upcoming schedule you have reached or exceed 4 (or 6 tuners) as appropriate.

Right now, you may be bothered to see the priority took over and you lost a program you didn't really want to lose. With too many season passes you may screw up the priorities inadvertently.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why is this at all helpful? You will get prompted if you try to change a channel when something is recording. The tivo will handle it for you so micro-management is unnecessary. 

I'm not trying to mock your request, but to better understand its utility.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> I'm not trying to mock your request, but to better understand its utility.


I was thinking of cases where you are looking at your schedule for the next two weeks. If you know a conflict is coming up then something will be bumped. You may want to rearrange your priority list.

Particularly useful if several people in the house are recording different shows. You can then do a consult with your kid to see who gets priority.

What you are talking about is different. You can't watch a show because all tuners are engaged. At that moment you can make a decision to cancel a previously scheduled recording since you would rather see live TV or record the remainder.

I agree that in the second case it would be micromanagement.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is micromanagement in the first place, too. Priority (and parents) rank. 

Put one time events (network TV/sports) at the top and shows that repeat (Mythbusters/any discovery show) at the bottom. Tivo will know how to allocate tuners and then, if the first airing of a mythbusters is in conflict, pick the overnight one to record instead.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the OP doesn't know that you can hit C in the To Do list to see a list of conflicts (if any), so you can make those manual choices as needed.


----------

